# spider drug test video (funny)



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

This is hilarious so i decided to share it for some laughs.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

That's hilarious! For those who think you've seen this before and got educated, make sure you keep watching and get entertained.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes its starts out serious then goes wack lol


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh very good! :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

My friend sent it to my dad then i watched it


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

hahaha, that is awesome.

everyone picks on Canada though!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah you got a point


----------

